# Sugarloaf - 4/25/2013



## snowmonster (Apr 25, 2013)

Greetings from an almost deserted Sugarloaf base lodge! It's 1:45 pm,  almost 60 degrees, sunny and the snow is corning nicely. Only the Superquad is running but I've pushed out east as far as the King Pine chair. Coverage is still good but getting spotty lower. I'll get a proper TR up later but here are some pictures taken before my pit stop. Enjoy!

Looks like midwinter:


Mid Gondi:


The T bar line: ski it when you can!


Misery Whip:


Under the King Pine chair:


Lunch break over. Back to the slopes!


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 25, 2013)

Awesome, enjoy....looks really great up there....you picked an amazing day weather wise to be up there.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 25, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## ski stef (Apr 25, 2013)

Looks like a beauty of a day - enjoy!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 25, 2013)

Wish it was a day trip for me.


----------



## Mikey1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Looks great, very jealous!


----------



## JimG. (Apr 25, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Wish it was a day trip for me.



+1


----------



## snoseek (Apr 25, 2013)

oh man!!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow, Amazing amount of snow.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 26, 2013)

*Date(s) Skied: *4/25/2013  *Resort or Ski Area: *Sugarloaf  *Conditions: *Temps from 32 to 57; hardpack up top early but everything corned up well as the day went; sunny  *Trip Report: *It was the perfect day to ski the Loaf. This will just be a postscript.

While only the Superquad was running, it gave access to just about most of the terrain. The eastern part of the mountain and everything on the bottom is starting to show a lot of wear but the western part is covered really well. On the western side, I only got so far as King's Landing. Candyside is starting to thin out in spots. The upper reaches of White Nitro and Gondi are accessible after a short hike and coverage remains good there.

Word from the staff is that after this weekend, they will shut down midweek then re-open for the weekend. There's a possibility that they will re-open a weekend after that. So, if any of you want to hit the Loaf this season, the time is now!


----------



## bigbog (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice pics SM....what a day for anything.


----------



## Nick (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice pics! You gonna do a back to back ski and surf this year?


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 26, 2013)

More from yesterday.

Skyline chair and Spillway


Bumps on Winter's Way


Brush poking through in Kick Back glade:


Better skiing in Swedish Fiddle:


Half pipe action:


----------



## legalskier (Apr 26, 2013)

Sweet.  Someday I'll get there. It's on my bucket list.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks great! I think I have found a ride up there this Sunday. It's too bad they aren't running King Pine, but what can you do. With a little luck, there will still be a few glade runs open.


----------



## marcski (Apr 26, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> More from yesterday.



Nice SM!  Your reports shall be missed here.  You should be sure to at least give us some tropical trip reports.  I am certain you will find fun and interesting outings wherever you will be living.  Good luck again.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 29, 2013)

marcski said:


> Nice SM!  Your reports shall be missed here.  You should be sure to at least give us some tropical trip reports.  I am certain you will find fun and interesting outings wherever you will be living.  Good luck again.


If you're interested in surfing reports, I'll gladly post them on here when I get to the other side of the world.

Lots of turns left in this season. I may have one more Loaf day and perhaps a K day in me then the Presis until June. If you find yourself in any of these places, let me know!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 30, 2013)

I was there too on Sunday, and yes it was frigin great!  Was amazed at the amount of snow, think my favorite run was Winters Way, soft bumps and a ton of corn


----------



## marcski (Apr 30, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> If you're interested in surfing reports, I'll gladly post them on here when I get to the other side of the world.
> 
> Lots of turns left in this season. I may have one more Loaf day and perhaps a K day in me then the Presis until June. If you find yourself in any of these places, let me know!



We'll take what we can get, SM!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 30, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> If you're interested in surfing reports, I'll gladly post them on here when I get to the other side of the world.
> 
> Lots of turns left in this season. I may have one more Loaf day and perhaps a K day in me then the Presis until June. If you find yourself in any of these places, let me know!



Are you moving away?


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 30, 2013)

marcski said:


> We'll take what we can get, SM!!


Cool. But, before that, let's get some adventures at Tux and Loaf on these pages.


wa-loaf said:


> Are you moving away?


Yes. See you on the other side of the globe!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 30, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Yes. See you on the other side of the globe!



Back to the homeland?


----------



## phin (May 1, 2013)

Does anyone have word as to how Sugarloaf is holding up this week and what we can expect for a report this upcoming weekend? 

I'm jonesin' to say that I skied early November and early May this season.


----------



## snowmonster (May 1, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Back to the homeland?


Ja. Das Vaterland.


----------



## Nick (May 1, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Ja. Das Vaterland.



Die Mutterland


----------



## snowmonster (May 1, 2013)

^ That too.


----------



## snowmonster (May 1, 2013)

phin said:


> Does anyone have word as to how Sugarloaf is holding up this week and what we can expect for a report this upcoming weekend?
> 
> I'm jonesin' to say that I skied early November and early May this season.


Just go. Noting beats a goggle tan in the office on Monday morning. Think of all the stories you can tell.

Seriously, the upper mountain is in good shape. They've got enough snow to move around to get you back to the Superquad if Candyside gets dicey. Having skied there last Thursday, I'm not worried about them making it through this weekend.


----------

